# The pic that face book banned



## Phantom (May 1, 2014)

http://cdn.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/1906476/84050396.jpg

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

Not what you think ............... That's her elbow


----------



## Jillaroo (May 1, 2014)

_How stupid are Facebook:tapfoot:_


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2014)

Looks like those who run facebook  are not only control freaks, but they need glasses too.  One more reason I would never sign up there.


----------



## Knightofalbion (May 1, 2014)

The mad world of Facebook. Some of the images that do make it on ... And yet that is banned. 

We had  a case here of a woman who had her mastectomy pictures banned and this was with the aim of supporting fellow breast cancer sufferers. Seems very unreasonable to me.


----------



## That Guy (May 1, 2014)

Wow!  Nice . . . uhm, elbow.


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

guy's i know on there put up hot babe's every day. including me






















im a registered  pervert on there


----------



## That Guy (May 2, 2014)

Elbows!  Can't get enough.

But, seriously, banning that poor girl's photo just because her arm is mistaken for something else?  So what?  Facebook can bite me!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 2, 2014)

Yeah, I deleted mine.  It was way boring on there, not even my friends I've known since gradeschool and before were any fun, geesh!  It was all about pinterest, and one gal posted pics of her persian cats every, single day  Love her dearly, but I'd rather visit, like on here


----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yeah, and one gal posted pics of her persian cats every, single day


----------



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

Poor baby has a stuffy nose.:winter2:


----------



## Phantom (May 4, 2014)

Ina said:


> Poor baby has a stuffy nose.:winter2:



snot funny


----------



## maxHR (May 4, 2014)

But guns and ammo, and deer getting shot is ok right?


----------



## Ina (May 4, 2014)

Max, I don't see your point here. :doh:


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2014)

maxHR said:


> But guns and ammo, and deer getting shot is ok right?



Just as long as their elbows don't look like boobies.


----------

